# Billing botox to medicare in an asc



## leren44 (Apr 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how to bill for Botox J0585 to Medicare in an ASC?  We do not usually bill for botox but for an upcoming case we will be.  

Since botox expires rapidly after the vial has been punctured, we have been advised that we need to bill for the number of units used in the case but also for the number of units "wasted" as we can be reimbursed for the entire vial.  Is this correct and how would we need to bill the "wasted" portion? Would there be some sort of modifier that would need to be attached to it?

Thanks!


----------



## m.j.kummer (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.medicarepaymentandreimbursement.com/2011/04/botulinum-toxin-types-and-b-cpt-64612.html

Here is a great article (published yesterday on this topic) it answers all of your questions.


----------

